# Just unwinding



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2009)

Για να χαλαρώνω στο τέλος μιας κουραστικής μέρας, χαζεύω τις φωτογραφίες στο http://donts.glamour.com/. Να μια από τις αγαπημένες μου.





Αλλά κι αυτή μ' έχει γοητεύσει εξίσου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Που μας θυμίζουν άλλωστε ποια λέξη έχουν στον νου τους κάποιοι όταν λένε ότι η ελληνική είναι η μοναδική νοηματική γλώσσα.


----------

